# Webcamstream mit WebcamXP5



## ludgerf321 (14. März 2010)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei eine Website über Fische und Urzeitkrebse(triops) zu erstellen.
Da ich neben meinem Pc 2 Aquarien habe, wollte ich einen Live Stream der Becken präsentieren.
Dafür habe ich gegoogelt und bin auch WebcamXp5 gestoßen.
Nun habe ich gemerkt, dass niemand außer ich auf die generierte Website von dem Programm WebcamXp5 drauf zugreifen kann.
Also gehts nur im Netzwerk net außerhalb. Dann habe ich mich auch da schlau gemacht und bin auf http://www.dyndns.org gestoßen.
Ich habe eine FritzBox und gehe über Lan Kabel ins Internet.

Jetzt zur eigendlich Frage. Kann mir jemand Schirtt für Schritt erklären, wie ich die FritzBox einstellen muss, damit es geht?
Habe schon einiges versucht. Hier mal ein Screen zur Übersicht...
Klick mich 

LG Ludger

Achja eine coole Seite mit sehr vielen Infos ist das hier


----------



## Dr Dau (14. März 2010)

Hallo!

Laut Handbuch läuft der Webserver auf Port 8080.
Du müsstest also von Port 80 an Port 8080 weiterleiten.

Bedenke aber dass Bilder relativ gross sind.
Viele gleichzeitige Zugriffe können also nicht stattfinden.
Ausschlaggebend ist hier nicht die Downloadgeschwindigkeit (z.B. DSL 6000) sondern die Uploadgeschwindigkeit..... und diese liegt deutlich under der Downloadgeschwindigkeit (i.d.R max. bei 1024KB/s).
Wenn nun 1 Bild z.B. 100KB gross ist, können max. 10 Leute das Bild zeitgleich aufrufen.
Deine Leitung stösst also sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen.

Sinnvoller ist es daher die FTP-Funktion von dem Programm zu nutzen und die Bilder auf einen Webserver hochzuladen.
Der Webserver hat eine schnellere Anbindung an das Internet, dadurch können auch mehr Leute zeitgleich darauf zugreifen.
Deine Leitung hingegen wird deutlich entlastet, da nurnoch ein Bild zeitgleich übertragen werden muss.
Diese Entlastung kann man sinnvoll einsetzen..... z.B. um Bilder mit einer höheren Auflösung zu verwenden. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

